# Teco pistol grip help?



## Cutler tree (Sep 11, 2010)

Hello this is my first post and I need some help. I bought a 1985 f-800 with a 50 foot teco lift. It was a former Davey truck. The boom works fine from ground controls but the pistol will only unfold/fold the top boom and turn the turntable. It will not run the bottom boom. Anyone have any experience with this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LawnMoore (Sep 11, 2010)

Cutler tree said:


> Hello this is my first post and I need some help. I bought a 1985 f-800 with a 50 foot teco lift. It was a former Davey truck. The boom works fine from ground controls but the pistol will only unfold/fold the top boom and turn the turntable. It will not run the bottom boom. Anyone have any experience with this? Any help would be appreciated.



Possibly consult a certified mechanic..


----------



## Cutler tree (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe but I'm hoping someone on here can help me out.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like you have some blowback in one of the valves, Had this happen before. Lawnmoore is right, you need a mech that can test it, you need to find it and thats the hard part. logic tells us that it should be the valve particular to the lower boom, not so. Any 2 cent O-RING thru out an open system can cause the pressure not to build to full power. Dont try and chase it, you will spend hours looking for it, the mech can tie into certain parts of the system and check pressure both ways, isolating the problem by eliminating the valves by testing, even tho the boom works from the bottom controls, the other thing it could be is your main pump is not spooling enough pressure to raise it, check and see if your pump is variable flow, if so it should have the ability to adjust, if it is a pump that is the problem, don't buy a new one, had one of mine rebuilt for 75 bucks, worked better than the new one that I bought to keep the truck running (didn't know I could rebuild them until after I bought a new one) so learn from my mistakes, hire a mech!
Often, guys who know a little bit, try and do it themselves, unless you work on these all the time, your playing with fire and your life! not something to play with. Although it is just hydraulics, the systems in these trucks can be pretty complicated, you'll bash your head against the truck before you find it and spend a bunch of money doing it, I know! been there, done that, have the scare on my forehead and a dent in the truck!
I ended up bringing ALTEC, cost me about 15 bucks for lunch! He stayed the whole day with me (the mech) went over the whole system and explained why it works the way it does, many fail safes in the system, they are usually the culprit, I spent/lost a total of 10,000, by not bringing in the mech right away, bought many parts I didn't need (to include the pump) main problem ended up being a O-RING that cost me $1.90 for a pack of 5, I still have 4!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 12, 2010)

Also check the linkage under the grip, could be a simple fix.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 12, 2010)

If you have a Teco that is 25 years old you may have some real problems. You can't even get anybody around here to work on one.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 12, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> If you have a Teco that is 25 years old you may have some real problems. You can't even get anybody around here to work on one.



dude in colorado just died running a teco. thing fell apart on him while working the tree. 

i'd junk that thing before i ran it.


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 12, 2010)

oldirty said:


> dude in colorado just died running a teco. thing fell apart on him while working the tree.
> 
> i'd junk that thing before i ran it.



The guy that works on our buckets told me the things were a death trap as far as he was concerned. I have seen them sell for UNBELIEVABLY cheap.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 13, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Also check the linkage under the grip, could be a simple fix.
> Jeff



I would have hoped that was already done! But true! I have had that issue as-well! Easy and cheap


----------



## Cutler tree (Sep 14, 2010)

I got it figured out. thanks for the help.


----------



## mckeetree (Sep 14, 2010)

Cutler tree said:


> I got it figured out. thanks for the help.



Junked it huh? Good man.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 14, 2010)

Cutler tree said:


> I got it figured out. thanks for the help.



Well, are you leaving us hanging?
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 15, 2010)

maybe it was the switch for upper controls, had a guy call me about his when he first got it, thought he was sold a bucket, didn't know you had to switch from truck to unit! I laughed for a long time after I told him! He spent hours trying to find a problem that wasn't there! He was about ready to hunt down one of the schmidty brothers! He called, I asked him if he checked the switch "what switch?"!
A flip of a lever and he was in business!


----------



## Cutler tree (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't know. I think I was running the pistol wrong lol. yes I am new to this business. I have a good climber but he hasen't seen it yet. Shut up Mctree lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 15, 2010)

Cutler tree said:


> I don't know. I think I was running the pistol wrong lol. yes I am new to this business. I have a good climber but he hasen't seen it yet. Shut up Mctree lol



Your Humbleness is appealing.
Man, I opened up for some good ones there!
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 15, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Your Humbleness is appealing.
> Man, I opened up for some good ones there!
> Jeff



I hear Rope thinking-


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 15, 2010)

####in' bucket bunnies.


----------

